# DV9000 laptop on a HP516A expansion base?



## mrsg16 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have 2 HP516A expansion bases I have used for years and have given them extensive use, EXTENSIVE use. I just bought an HP DV9000 to replace my still working but slow and old ZV5000. I want to use my expansion bases with a laptop with a expansion 3 port. I thought of using the HP 417330-001 port 2 to 3 adaptor but it won't work since both ends of the adaptor are not the same. The expansion 3 port on the DV9000 is the same as the 516A's connector but they don't recognize each other. I also thought of using the 417330-001 in conjunction with the HP 367406-001 adaptor and give it a whirl. Bottom line is that I need an expansion port 3 laptop to work on a expansion 2 base when both ports are identical. Thanks to any that can help.


----------

